# help narrowing bike choices



## geoffrie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm something of a newbie to road riding, having just bought a Trek 2.1 last year. I love my bike and put about 2000 miles on it last year. My girlfriend is getting excited to join me out on the road and we've been doing some research on a bike for her.

Budget will be in the $1000 - $1300 range. From my own experience, there seems to be a huge difference in the different component groups (Trek 2.1 absolutely blew the 1.5 out of the water when I rode them last year... I probably would have kept trying nicer bikes if I could have afforded it). I've been extremely satisfied with the Shimano 105 components, so I've been a bit persistent that anything my girlfriend buys have at least a 105 package. (comments?)

Obviously my girlfriend won't be buying anything until she rides several bikes, but I want to know what people think about the following:

Trek Lexa SLX (I'm partial to Trek only because I've got one... not too loyal considering iffy experiences with the local Trek dealer)

Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Dama

Felt ZW75

There are some models from Giant, Specialized, and Scott that fill the bill, as well, but I am not familiar with these brands... any thoughts on bikes to look at?

Thanks!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea how tall she is, but if she is shorter like I am there are many companies that don't make bikes small enough for me to ride. Such as Giant and Cannondale are just too big, even their smallest women's frame is too big. I actually have a Trek 2000 (bought used) 47cm men's bike which I really like. I did get to test the Lexa and it fit nicely. I also got lucky at one shop that deals with Specialized as they had just built a bike (my size) that a lady was picking up later that day, so I didn't get to test it, but did get to stand over it and it would have work with the standover height.
My husband and I are actually also both partial to Trek. Although he did buy a Cannondale road bike and we're thinking he should have gone with the Trek instead as he just can't get comfortable on the Cannondale. Although he's also much more of a mountain bike guy, whereas I much prefer the road bike. Go figure.
When I can actually afford to upgrade my road bike, I plan on getting a Madone. (Gotta get credit cards paid off first).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Treks are good. I think they are the best of the domestic brands. 

A lot of women like the Specialized bikes. I haven't ridden one in several years so they might be good too. They are definitely worth a test ride. 

I also like Orbeas. I ride a Look.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll put in a vote for the felt. I actually rode the ZW75 when riding a ton of bikes. The ZW was the most comfortable womens frame I rode. The giant has a nice womens frame, too, but I liked the Felts better. Felt also carries a petite size, which to me looked miniscule since I am 5'7" (they had one in the store). The other nice thing about Felts is they carry a tall in womens. Apparently, most bike manufacturers think if you are over 5'5" you should go to a mans bike. I bought a ZW line Felt and am very excited about it. 

The new ZW75 is super pretty and right in your price range. Too bad you don't live around me because the petite in the store was a ZW75.


----------

